# Training for jumps and spins



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

So I was thinking about taking my board to the local gymnasium so I can practice jumps and getting more comfortable in the air on a trampoleen - - much like how wakeboarders practice holding on to a line while jumping.

Do you think this would help?


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

if they let you take your board in there in the first place. i dont see how it could hurt your progress.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, they're prob not going to let you. The edges of a snowboard can do SERIOUS damage to a trampoline.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Ah good call. never mind!


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

if you tape your edges thoroughly it might not be a prob...can't lose by asking. 

OR, even better and more exciting, tape your edges, get some friends, drive down alleys sitting on the top of your car, look into peoples backyards till you find some with trampolines....Then, late at night hop the fence, strap in, get reckless, throw 1080's, dont worry about breaking it, have the car ready in case you need to dip quick incase the coppers get in involved.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Enigmatic said:


> if you tape your edges thoroughly it might not be a prob...can't lose by asking.
> 
> OR, even better and more exciting, tape your edges, get some friends, drive down alleys sitting on the top of your car, look into peoples backyards till you find some with trampolines....Then, late at night hop the fence, strap in, get reckless, throw 1080's, dont worry about breaking it, have the car ready in case you need to dip quick incase the coppers get in involved.


Hahaha I'm 25. Definitely not in high school anymore. :laugh:


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

i've been curious about the whole no-snow progression thing as well. that carpet/backyard boarding looks halfway decent. what other options are there? skating help at all?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Just hit up mt.high on pow days next season and get buck crazy on the jumps on lower chisolm. It won't even hurt if you face plant if it's deep enough. That's how I got my mute 3's down. Trust me taking off edging in snow preparing for a spin is totally different that hopping up and down on a trampoline.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Hitting a trampoline, carpet or grass in the summer will help with muscle memory when the season kicks in. You won't be able to pull the move perfectly because it's totally different when actually moving, but you will have built up some of the foundation.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, it'll help u get the feel of spinning and knwoing where u are. There are special board that u can buy specifically for trampolines.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

we need one of those fake-snow places here.


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

squishydonut said:


> we need one of those fake-snow places here.


thats what i was juuuuust thinking....


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

try skateboarding?  Pools are fun.


----------

